# Top Gear Tonight



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Excellent contest :lol: :lol:

Oh the Lotus wasnt bad either. Dont think they did anything else :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

LOL :lol: :lol: I found it hilarious. Especially when Clarkson's Toyota capsized. :lol:

The Lotus was VERY quick.

Is it just me that finds the 'star in a reasonably priced car' thing very tedious now. I found it the most boring part of the programme.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> LOL :lol: :lol: I found it hilarious. Especially when Clarkson's Toyota capsized. :lol:
> 
> The Lotus was VERY quick.
> 
> Is it just me that finds the 'star in a reasonably priced car' thing very tedious now. I found it the most boring part of the programme.


you're right!! I usually sky+ and FF past that part :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> LOL :lol: :lol: I found it hilarious. Especially when Clarkson's Toyota capsized. :lol:
> 
> The Lotus was VERY quick.
> 
> Is it just me that finds the 'star in a reasonably priced car' thing very tedious now. I found it the most boring part of the programme.


Yup i agree. Would be better when they done britains fastest faiths and fastest white van man. Annoyed they havnt done Britains fastest cabbie yet. For that i would apply :twisted:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Brilliant as usual. Best Car program on the box!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I missed it again when is the repeat on :?:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I missed it again when is the repeat on :?:


BBC2, tomorrow at 7pm.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I missed it again when is the repeat on :?:
> ...


Cheers I just have to remember now


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Loved that Exige S......and it was white too......I like white I do 

Dave 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That Lotus Exige was simply awesome.

Nice to know it only got round the top gear lap a touch quicker than the M5 (sorry, couldn't resist) :lol:

The Amphibious Vehicle bit was hysterical, laughed out loud more than a few times.

Star in the reasonably priced car is getting a bit long in the tooth & is usually a drink refill moment now.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Write it on a pie :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Don't be daft, that wouldn't make it to elevenses... nevermind 7pm this evening! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> That Lotus Exige was simply awesome.
> 
> Nice to know it only got round the top gear lap a touch quicker than the M5 (sorry, couldn't resist) :lol:
> *That in itself is a towering achievement for a standing start lap - flying laps would have seen a bigger margin. And you just know that the Lotus could have put them in like all day without boiling brakes etc. :wink: *
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thejepster said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


You know me to well


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I must admit - the amphibious vehicles were the best ever.......especially the one with the mast......that bloke is mad !! :lol:

Apart from that, a bit disappointed with last night's program. The Exige S was the only car they tested 

....and I agree with others. That bit with the Star's coming on the program is getting boring......they should make them do death defying stunts, or something more exciting than plodding around a track in a crappy car.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KJM said:


> Brilliant as usual. Best Car program on the box!


should that not be "boat" programme :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > That Lotus Exige was simply awesome.
> ...


OK, OK & what you say is 100% correct but i was still a little surprised at the difference being so small for the Exige being such an agile car & actually having a better 0-60 time than the M5 so a standing start went in the Lotus's favour not the M5's. I'd never suggest anything other than an Exige S2 win, however the margin surprised me.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great stuff gets better every week :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dick Seaman (May 18, 2006)

Some of the previous Stars have been really good, I think that this weeks one was just a poor effort.

Anyway, they had to change the car as a way to refresh the board as all the stars had to avoid saying "I hope I beat Richard Whitley".

Not many of the stars seem to have ever had an Audi though.


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

thebears said:


> KJM said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant as usual. Best Car program on the box!
> ...


 :lol: good point!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dick Seaman said:


> Not many of the stars seem to have ever had an Audi though.


what about JK, hes got a RS4 and RS6.


----------



## Dick Seaman (May 18, 2006)

Who is JK? Is that Jodie Kidd? I thought she was a bit more up market than AUDI.

I had a look at the lap times on the top gear site. What happened to the blind man?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dick Seaman said:


> Who is JK? Is that Jodie Kidd? I thought she was a bit more up market than AUDI.
> 
> I had a look at the lap times on the top gear site. What happened to the blind man?


JK = Jamiroquai


----------



## Dick Seaman (May 18, 2006)

where does the 'K' come in?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

TTej said:


> Dick Seaman said:
> 
> 
> > Not many of the stars seem to have ever had an Audi though.
> ...


And Beckham has an Audi


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Sim said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Seaman said:
> ...


Hmmm.....is that good ? He's also got that stick insect Victoria :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


I cant think why it would be


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dick Seaman said:


> where does the 'K' come in?


Because that's HIS name.
Jason Kay (or Jay Kay - hence JK).

Jamiroquai is the name of the band.


----------

